# Corals are in! Corals are in!



## OAS (May 2, 2009)

Hey everyone,
After the destruction of my first tank set up. The 2nd one is up and running. I just stocked up a whole lot of corals from my family in indonesia. The corals are maricultured. A few died in the process of transportation. I live in California and it is superrrr hot. My corals, especially the acros, are starting to bleach at the tip . I bought a water chiller ($600) so it's at a constant 79-80 degrees. The phosphate and nitrate levels are pretty low. It's between 0 to 0.5ish. Calcium and the carbonate hardness are in good levels too. I leave my light on for about 7 hours a day and it has a steady flow of water currents. I just can't figure out why my acros are bleaching slowly. Any tips or advice of what else I can check in my system or should I just wait for it to settle in? It's been about 1 full week since I got them in. Thanks


----------



## OAS (May 2, 2009)

I am going to try to get some pictures in but they all look green when I take the picture. Might be my camera. I would like to thank everyone that helped me with tips when my tank cracked


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Lets see the pics!


----------

